# Is anyone using AGP e-solutions?



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

I met the AGP e-solutions guys at the Long Beach ISS show earlier this year and had a brief demo of their product on the tradeshow floor. It was interesting but I didn't get all of my questions answered and never looked into it any further.

After seeing them at the NBM show in Indy last week I am definitely interested in it, but when I emailed for a demo link to poke around and see if it will work for me I was told they do not do demos. 

I've never heard of a software company not doing product demos. I'm certainly not going to sign up just to have a chance to poke around and see if it will fit for my needs. Is anyone using this software that would take a few minutes to give me some feedback on it?


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

I signed up with AGP E-Solutions for merchant processing and the ability to open web stores for my customers. No contract, this is a month to month solution with no termination fees. I just opened up my first store for a high school. Things are going well. I have been working with Kevin and he has been very responsive to my needs in helping me get going. He even walked me through how to mock images up in Photo Shop (newly purchased to make generating images easier). AGP had a special promotion running for set up (one time cost). The monthly service fee plus processing I just incorporated into the the cost of each item in the store as a percentage. So far I am very happy. This is going to be a great option for me. I do not have a "website" only a placeholder. This school seems to love it so they don't have to deal with hard copy order taking and money collection. This is a private school and the students are spread out over a large suburban area, so logistically this is ideal. I you have any specific questions feel free to message me.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

headfirst said:


> After seeing them at the NBM show in Indy last week I am definitely interested in it, but when I emailed for a demo link to poke around and see if it will work for me I was told they do not do demos.
> 
> I've never heard of a software company not doing product demos.


They offer online demos now. 

http://www.agpesolutions.com


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

We talked to them at ISS/Las Vegas. This looks like a really great product, especially for folks who like to work with schools and nonprofits.


----------



## league33 (Jun 30, 2012)

The only BIG downside to AGP is that they do not answer their phones all the time. No one answers the phone in the middle of the day and you can press every possible option (not that many) and you still get NOTHING. This has become a problem for me. So just an FYI.


----------



## parker99 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait until you try to cancel! After a year they started taking MORE money out of my account. I tried to cancel and they still keep taking money out. Now $75 a month even though I have no stores and do not use them. Rude terrible customer service.

Run, run from them. As fast as you can.


----------

